# Best String Quartet Ensembles of early times ?



## Brian Albin

This thread 
https://www.talkclassical.com/10095-best-string-quartet-ensembles.html
asks about modern quartets working during the CD digital era. 
It roused my curiostity to ask: Who are your favorite performers from before the digital age? 
　
Thank you, Brian


----------



## Art Rock

Definitely Quartetto Italiano and Borodin Quartet deserves a mention here.


----------



## Quartetfore

Art Rock said:


> Definitely Quartetto Italiano and Borodin Quartet deserves a mention here.


No question about the two. and you can still hear their recordings in updated sound. Going back even further, the Budapest String Quartet was on of the greats. As a young student I had a chance to hear them play in one of the very last concerts. If time travel was available I would like to hear that concert again.


----------



## MarkW

Budapest, Juilliard, Guarneri, Italiano, Fine Arts, Amadeus, Tokyo, Cleveland, Weller, Hungarian, Concord, Composers, Yale . . .

Really old ('20s, pre-HiFi): Flonzaley

Really really old (Beethoven's day): Schuppanzigh


----------



## Mandryka

Brian Albin said:


> This thread
> Best string quartet ensembles to appear in last 20 years?
> asks about modern quartets working during the CD digital era.
> It roused my curiostity to ask: Who are your favorite performers from before the digital age?
> 
> Thank you, Brian


The Calvet Quartet


----------



## Quartetfore

MarkW said:


> Budapest, Juilliard, Guarneri, Italiano, Fine Arts, Amadeus, Tokyo, Cleveland, Weller, Hungarian, Concord, Composers, Yale . . .
> 
> Really old ('20s, pre-HiFi): Flonzaley
> 
> Really really old (Beethoven's day): Schuppanzigh


Once in a while our local classical station in NY. (WQXR) will play a recording of the Cleveland Quartet. Its nice to see the Yale Quartet, they made some very recordings of the "late " Beethoven Quartets.


----------



## Guest

The Busch Quartet.


----------



## MarkW

Quartetfore said:


> Once in a while our local classical station in NY. (WQXR) will play a recording of the Cleveland Quartet. Its nice to see the Yale Quartet, they made some very recordings of the "late " Beethoven Quartets.


The Yales made my favorite recordings of Opp 127, 131, and 132. I once heard the Cleveland in a joint concert with the Guarneri, playing the Mendelssohn Octet.


----------



## KenOC

MarkW said:


> The Yales made my favorite recordings of Opp 127, 131, and 132. I once heard the Cleveland in a joint concert with the Guarneri, playing the Mendelssohn Octet.


​
The entire set of the late quartets played by the Yale Quartet is included in the $0.99 Big Beethoven Box. The recording quality is fine. Recommended!


----------



## philoctetes

the Budapest on the first Columbia Beethoven set is very good... don't forget the Vegh... and if early times can be the 70s then the LaSalle is worthy.... 

There is something about the Juiiliard that puts me off - tuning, ensemble tone, a bit harsh, something like that. Don't know what it is but I always hear it, even through the various lineups. It's their tradition I guess. But they are precise.


----------



## Heliogabo

Vienna Konzerthaus quartet. Vegh quartet.


----------



## Brian Albin

I have been in internet chat rooms (mostly audio) since Feb 2001, and only found this forum yesterday! It is odd how things work out.
I can tell you, I am so very glad to have found you all. 
I thank you for these recommendations. 
　
Thank you, MarkW for telling about Flonzaley and Schuppanzigh. That early is an education I completely lack. 
　
Brian


----------



## Quartetfore

philoctetes said:


> the Budapest on the first Columbia Beethoven set is very good... don't forget the Vegh... and if early times can be the 70s then the LaSalle is worthy....
> 
> There is something about the Juiiliard that puts me off - tuning, ensemble tone, a bit harsh, something like that. Don't know what it is but I always hear it, even through the various lineups. It's their tradition I guess. But they are precise.


I have had a number of recordings of the Juillard over the years, and the truth be told I never cared for them. One exception would have to be is their recordings of the Bartok Quartets. In these works their style seems to fit the music.


----------



## aussiebushman

Could never complain about the recommendations made here by others. I have quite a collection of chamber music, mostly on vinyl and had the pleasure of once living in a house where the owners had the most extensive recording collection imaginable. The latter included the "old" Hungarian Quartet, Busch, Budapest and many others. Mine include the Amadeus, Guarneri, Tokyo, Lindsays. Kocian and many others. 

Not a politically correct comment. but who needs to buy newer recordings with these wonderful old versions on hand?


----------



## mikeh375

The Arditti 4tet have always been sensational from the first iteration (pre digital) to the present one, as have the Kronos 4tet.


----------



## Guest

To add to the list, the Hollywood String Quartet is another very good old string ensemble. Their recordings date from 1949-1958, and have been re-released on LP and on CD (Testament label).

A particularly good recording of theirs was the one below of Schoenberg's Verklärte Nacht, and Schubert's String Quintet . It won a Gramophone Award in 1994, and has been strongly recommended by other reviewers. The Schubert piece is one of my favourite recordings of this work.


----------



## wkasimer

Partita said:


> To add to the list, the Hollywood String Quartet is another very good old string ensemble. Their recordings date from 1949-1958, and have been re-released on LP and on CD (Testament label).
> 
> A particularly good recording of theirs was the one below of Schoenberg's Verklärte Nacht, and Schubert's String Quintet . It won a Gramophone Award in 1994, and has been strongly recommended by other reviewers. The Schubert piece is one of my favourite recordings of this work.


This is a fabulous record - my favorite Verklärte Nacht as well a great version of the Schubert Quintet.


----------



## Merl

I'll throw in a vote for the Hugarian Quartet's two Beethoven SQ cycles. I love the quicker tempi of the first set but the stereo set is just as impressive.


----------



## flamencosketches

Partita said:


> To add to the list, the Hollywood String Quartet is another very good old string ensemble. Their recordings date from 1949-1958, and have been re-released on LP and on CD (Testament label).
> 
> A particularly good recording of theirs was the one below of Schoenberg's Verklärte Nacht, and Schubert's String Quintet . It won a Gramophone Award in 1994, and has been strongly recommended by other reviewers. The Schubert piece is one of my favourite recordings of this work.


Schoenberg himself had apparently praised this recording. I need to check it out


----------



## CnC Bartok

I seem to remember the Schuppanzich quartet being discussed recently, albeit elsewhere. I'd assume the chronology of development in recording technology means there aren't any recordings, so how can we judge?

If we're going with quartets that have vaguely humourous and simian names, the Griller Quartet were probably rather excellent. Admittedly I only have their Bloch recordings, with little to compare, but they do sound intense and intimate.









Most of my other old favourites have already been mentioned....


----------



## flamencosketches

I listened to a couple of recordings of Shostakovich's early quartets by a group called the Beethoven Quartet. Not sure if this counts as "early times", but they were recording in the '40s and '50s in the Soviet Union. Anyway, I like what I'm hearing a lot.

Here is the Beethoven Quartet with the Shostakovich himself on piano, performing the great Piano Quintet.


----------



## Agamenon

Italiano and Borodin are giants yesterday, now and forever.


----------



## MarkW

CnC Bartok said:


> I seem to remember the Schuppanzich quartet being discussed recently, albeit elsewhere. I'd assume the chronology of development in recording technology means there aren't any recordings, so how can we judge?
> 
> If we're going with quartets that have vaguely humourous and simian names, the Griller Quartet were probably rather excellent. Admittedly I only have their Bloch recordings, with little to compare, but they do sound intense and intimate.
> 
> View attachment 119303
> 
> 
> Most of my other old favourites have already been mentioned....


Schuppanzigh's dates (1776-1830) mirror Beethoven's and string quartets that he led premiered many of Beethoven's quartets. There is an historic recording of Beethoven and Schuppanzigh performing the Kreutzer Sonata.


----------



## Brian Albin

flamencosketches said: " Not sure if this counts as "early times", but they were recording in the '40s and '50s"
　
I had a little trouble choosing how to word my question. I only meant pre compact disc, so 1940s &50s certainly qualifies. 
　
I thank you all for the many wonderful recommendations. 
Brian


----------



## KenOC

I have read (from memory, please correct) that the first permanently constituted string quartet was the _Razumovosky Quartet_, headed by Ignaz Schupanzigh in the first decade of the 19th century. The Russian Count Razumovsky, who had commissioned Beethoven's revolutionary Op. 59 quartets, established this quartet with the intent of funding it in perpetuity. This was the first "professional" string quartet to give concerts for subscription-paying audiences.

Unfortunately, the Count encountered financial reverses, including a fire that largely destroyed his Vienna palace, and after a few years the quartet disbanded, though Schuppanzigh remained a leader in presenting Beethoven's later quartets.


----------



## Guest

aussiebushman said:


> Not a politically correct comment. but who needs to buy newer recordings with these wonderful old versions on hand?


I don't think "politically correct" means what you think it does.


----------



## CnC Bartok

MarkW said:


> Schuppanzigh's dates (1776-1830) mirror Beethoven's and string quartets that he led premiered many of Beethoven's quartets. There is an historic recording of Beethoven and Schuppanzigh performing the Kreutzer Sonata.


Sorry, but if it's not in stereo, I'm not interested :devil:


----------

